# Way Huge Aqua Puss



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Probably not the greatest name ever created, but what does it sound like is the big question.

From Dunlop



> That’s right! The rumors are true – we’re bringing back the one of the most sought after Way Huge pedals that guitar geeks everywhere have been asking for. This highly coveted-crème de la crème of analog delay pedals has been seen on many guitar legends arsenals. Deemed one of John Mayer’s “tone secrets”, it possesses that magical vintage analog delay that the tone thirsty world craves.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't get this one... Dunlop/MXR/Way Huge is the same company. You can buy a MXR Carbon Copy which is also analog but double the delay time (600ms versus 300ms for the Aqua Puss) and has modulation for the same price. Yes the original Aqua Puss has a reputation for sounding good but it was also out at a time when the choices for analog delays were pretty much nil. Not to mention that the reissue uses a different BBD chip, different components and isn't the same high quality hand made product as the original.

But hey, I'm sure they will sell lots based on the original's reputation.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They might be going 100% on the nostalgia platform on it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeorge dropped the WayHuge line when he got an offer to work for Line 6, which he did for several years, overseeing the Tone Core series of pedals and their development/marketing. Then, Dunlop made him, in his words, an offer he couldn't refuse (no horses' heads were involved), which I gather included the opportunity to relaunch Way Huge and make use of Dunlop's distribution and marketing resources.

The Way Huge line was extended, and a number of the newer pedals (Fat Sandwich, Pork Loin, etc.) include many more controls than the original line (which tended to be 3-knobbers). However, there is still a thirst, if a very naive one, for the "original" pedals, and the components are, thankfully, available again.

It IS possible that the filtering on the Aqua-Puss is distinctive in some manner. Certainly part of what differentiates some analog delays is the manner in which the wet signal, and especially the wet repeat signal, is filtered, and that may be what people want. Nnot having played one, though, I cannot confirm that this is even part of the conversation.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The original Aqua Puss is supposed to be a copy of, or at least sound identical to the Boss DM-2.

I've owned 4 or 5 Dm-2s, and 2 carbon copy pedals, and the CC doesn't sound anything like a DM-2. 

The CC is was kind of dark sounding to my ears, closer to how the Ibanez analog delays that I've used. 

I'm a huge fan of the DM-2, maybe I'll check out the Aqua Puss Mk II.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a PGC demo

[video=youtube;0JIWdOjo6c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JIWdOjo6c0[/video]


----------

